# Deer Hide?



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

just wondering if anyone knows where i can find a deer hide that has not been treated with chemicals. I would like to get something for Peanuts springpole. his rope is dead. I been searching google but cant find anything...well that is not made for furniture or home decor.

thanks in advance


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

haha... no deer hunters in the OC?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can try a local leather supply store or maybe a taxidermist or butcher?
When I was getting free meat from the butcher they had a ton of deer hide in the back that was going to be trashed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

lol you kidding we have no real wild life and have you seen our hunting license tags freaking gold.

we have no vension butchers out here  i havent got any venison in a few years now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you want me to see if I can get them from my leather supplier? I will go in the next 2 weeks and I can find them then I will PM you. Do you have a whole sale leather store there?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i would love that! i do not have anything like that here in orange county. i have been looking around and all i can find is fur, no hides. I would like to put it on Peanut's springpole like people do with cow hide (peanut is allergic to beef) i thought that he might be okay with deer. so i am looking for something that is tanned naturally, no chemicals.


i really would appreciate it if you are going there anyway you dont have to make a special trip.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I am going next week or the week after, I will ask them for you. What about pig or lamb skin? They have a bunch of that too, and no rabbit fur right?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I suggest this site. =)

Google Image Result for http://www.k9fitness.us/images/1254777866302-376044913.jpeg


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I am going next week or the week after, I will ask them for you. What about pig or lamb skin? They have a bunch of that too, and no rabbit fur right?


THANKS  :woof: well, i am going to put it on his springpole so something durable. i have not used hides with him yet. he has anilated his ropes. would rabbit work on a flirtpole?
i wish i had access  @ my area of california


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks riley i am bookmarking that site i would love to get a mill one day..i cant get peanut to use mine  he just bites it when i am running on it i dont think he likes the sound it makes


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no rabbit fur is thin I will see what they have when I go


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well there is the hide to one on the side of my road if you'd like I can go put it in a box and ship it too you. It hasn't been treated with chemicals yet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Well there is the hide to one on the side of my road if you'd like I can go put it in a box and ship it too you. It hasn't been treated with chemicals yet.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that's too funny.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

i have used hides on our springpole, and I like them, but becareful not to leave them out they can get moldy and icky if left out on the springpole and exposed to the elements


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> no rabbit fur is thin I will see what they have when I go


Thanks!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sydney a properly tanned hide should not get moldy or yucky from being left outdoors. 

A porperly tanned hide should only have brain rubbed into it then it should be dried or smoked. Smokeing a hide makes them nice and soft. Air dried makes them tougher.


----------

